# Skin Deep



## Aldern Foxglove (Oct 30, 2010)

*== OPEN ==*
​

No guards bar your way into Xirr, but you must pass through a gauntlet of hungry stairs and out stretched hands – and then there is the stench.  Boils, pustules, and cancerous flesh are in evidence everywhere you look, and most of the despairing people no longer even make a token effort to ward of the buzzing miasma of flies.

The stench of the city is overwhelming, the reek of human effluent, rotting flesh, and a faint sickly sweet floral scent combine into an eye watering reek.  You quickly note the open sewers filled with filth and floating corpses all oozing slowly downwards towards the cities center..

But despite the horror life goes on, more affluent citizens move hurriedly through the stale bodies accompanied by body guards.  Those with coin wear masks and are festooned with garish jewellery depicting the skull backed by crossed picks that is the symbol of their vile god.  The mark of the Scaberous One is everywhere, hung across doorways, tattooed onto diseased flesh and thrust into your faces by hawkers in the form of amulets to ward off illness.


 After ten minutes of moving through the filthy shanty structures you come upon once beautiful  domed buildings, now marred, grubby, and in disrepair.  You begin to see the Plague Priests themselves robed in sickly green or purple and either pristinely unblemished or grotesques wracked with all sorts of sores and diseases yet moving with strength and vigor.


 Finally you reach the true heart of Xirr the great open air temple of Xarr heralded by the skies over it black with flies.  Your destination is not within thankfully, but before the temple, and your contact the beggar known as Bum Face Javi.  You can't miss him you had been told and as you approach you can quickly see why.


 Bum Face Javi sits crossed legged at the bottom of the steps leading up to the temple, two tumorous masses hand down from his forehead one reaching to just over his right eye, the other hanging down to partially cover his mouth upon the left.  Even without these disfigurements the elderly beggar is no oil painting, spindly limbs a pot belly and yellow teeth would put off all but the blindest harlot.  A fat warty rat lies next to him blinking up with beady eyes.


*“Coppers, and silvers, fer the glum, ye couldn't give te worse off I've got a face like a bum!  A rat fer a pet and a thirst fer rum!”*  The old beggar sings out rattling a rusty metal cup meaningfully at everyone who passes within twenty feet of him.  You recall the passphrase you were given, with ease - *“Hey old timer let me buy you a meat pie.”*


[sblock=OOC]To be clear one of you needs to give the passphrase.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 1, 2010)

[SBLOCK=OOC]Open for business.  I am currently going over characters and have seen no significant errors thus far btw.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 1, 2010)

Skendra Fen glances about cautiously, uncomfortable with what he sees and not knowing quite what to expect today. As usual, he is clad in a tan outfit that nearly blends with his brownish-red skin, with a simple brown cap on his head (concealing his headband), and most importantly in this city, wearing gloves. The _mage armor_ spell he cast just before entering the city doesn't reassure him as much as the gloves. His morningstar hangs at his side, making his gait slightly awkward, but warning away those who might be looking for easy prey.

Looking at his companions, he decides that the sooner this business gets done, the better.

"Hey old timer let me buy you a meat pie."


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 1, 2010)

The animal at Anaerion's feet growls at Bum Face Jav, and he reaches down and pets the leopard's ears.

"n.n..nnoow Neko, b.b.be nice."   The leopard stops growling, but still looks at the beggar.    Anaerion stands back up, looking at Skendra.  "W..we sure this him?" 

Clad in a brown tunic that matches too well with the buildings, and held up by a belt.  A green clock hangs around his back, and two quivers hang on either side of his backpack.  A bow is strung at his waist, as though yearning to be drawn.  

[sblock=Spells Prepared]
1. Aspect of the Falcon
2. Resist Energy
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 1, 2010)

Javi cackles, *"Ah a pie is it?  Well just so happens I know te best Pie Shop in town!"*  With a grunt of exertion he pushes himself up onto his feat and begins hobbling away from the temple making for an alley way between two tall domed buildings.  Reaching the alley mouth he beckons you onwards.

The rat gives Neko a worried look before hurriedly waddling after its master.

*"Now it might be that certain pie enthusiasts have taken an unwholesome interest in old BFJ's favorite emporium of pastorial delight.  And happen they might be trying to follow him to this promised land.  Which means old Javi's gonna have te take ye there via the scenic route, so have yer, uh, large cutlery at the ready if ye please."*


----------



## jkason (Nov 1, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

Ciperel's eyes went wide as they entered the city.

"Gods, it's worse than when I left," the small, wiry man said, unable for a moment to move. Then he closed his eyes, took a deep breath, coughed from having taken said breath, then opened his eyes again, gaze firmly set well ahead.

His club foot usually meant that Ciperel stood out, especially when he walked with his obvious limp. Here, however, he was just another 'unfortunate' among people who were far worse off. And even with what seemed his heavy gait, the young man somehow managed to avoid every unsavory piece of garbage that littered the ground, as if he were never truly stepping in the filth. 

He remained quiet as Skendra made contact, though he found himself readying his crossbow as their guide made references to someone who might be following them. He glanced about casually, though his sharp, bright eyes took in every detail they could in that brief survey.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 1, 2010)

[sblock=jkason]See PM.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

_{{ Torma be praised! }}_ Leopold thought as he pulled his long blade from it's sheathe. The holy warrior had gone silent and moody since it wa decided he should 'cover up' before entering the city.

He now wore a ragged cloak that was to big for him so it would complete cover his armor. His plate and mail had the star and sword that was the symbol of Torma's worshippers all about it. Leopold's shield was over one shoulder and the he was slightly stooped as he walked, so anyone who glanced at him might think him a hunchback.

_{{ When will this skulking end? }}_ he thought holding the sword partly covered by the cloak as well as he waited.

[sblock=OOC] No spells yet just wanted to get into the RPing 

[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 2, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> _{{ Torma be praised! }}_ Leopold thought as he pulled his long blade from it's sheathe. The holy warrior had gone silent and moody since it wa decided he should 'cover up' before entering the city.
> 
> He now wore a ragged cloak that was to big for him so it would complete cover his armor. His plate and mail had the star and sword that was the symbol of Torma's worshippers all about it. Leopold's shield was over one shoulder and the he was slightly stooped as he walked, so anyone who glanced at him might think him a hunchback.
> 
> _{{ When will this skulking end? }}_ he thought holding the sword partly covered by the cloak as well as he waited.




Anaerion's hand drifted to his bow, and unstrung it.  "Th..th..the Scenic route?"

Looking at Neko, he gives a strange whistle.  The leopard stands on guard, and moves closer in to guard him.

[sblock=ouch]My bad...shouldnt post half asleep[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2010)

Ciperel clears his throat, as if coughing from the stench though he's actually gaining his companions' attention. 

"Looks like our guide has the right of it," he tells the others under his breath. "I count three men in rags paying attention to us, off that way." he coughs again, using the action to jerk his head for a moment in the proper direction. "And while there are all sorts of afflictions in this city, I'm pretty sure these three are nonhuman. I see a skull covered in pulsing tendrils of rotten green flesh."

((rolls to follow))


----------



## kinem (Nov 2, 2010)

Skendra tries to discreetly look around and see those Ciperel warned of as well as anything else out of the ordinary.

"Perhaps we can lose them on Javi's scenic route."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

[sblock=kinem]Skendra makes out three figures swathed from head to toe in rags, their faces hidden in the heavy shadow of deep hoods beginning to move towards the alley.  They move with a good degree of stealth attempting to disguise their passage, but their efforts do not quite suffice.[/sblock]

Javi hurries forward and stops at a heaped pile of refuse moving around to the back of the pile he seizes a rotten crate and with an effort drags it forward.  Beneath the crate is revealed a ragged hole in the street leading to darkness below.

*"About fifteen feet or so down.  We need te hurry."*  The beggar says anxiously.

[sblock=jkason and kinem]The rag swathed figures pick up their pace as the crate is hauled out, they are perhaps sixty feet away slowed by the crowd and the fact that they are still attempting to be stealthy.  But you don't have long before they reach you, perhaps thirty seconds or so.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 2, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm*

"I'm not sure we have enough time, Javi. We have Plague Walkers," Ciperel says, swapping his crossbow for his morningstar. "Skeletons whose touch is infectious. Don't let them touch you, and don't bother throwing anything at them with a point on it. Lionel, Leopold, you might be best equipped to deal with them quickly, though I'm afraid we may call attention to this entrance if we don't move away from it first."









*OOC:*


There's nothing resembling a sealable door on this hole in the ground, correct? In which case, it seems ill-advised to run down the hole and draw attention to the access point. If I've misinterpreted the situation, my apologies. 

Mayhap I shouldn't have chosen so many mind-effectings spells....


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Anaerion*

"I have h..h..hunted undead with this b..b..bow before.  They f.f.fall."  Anaerion said.  "I c..can shoot if you w..w..want"


With the bow squeezed tight, Anaerion takes a side glance at these "things" seeing if he can recognize them.









*OOC:*


If they are undead, I have favored Enemy bonuses against them.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 2, 2010)

"Bah! I am done hiding if there are enemies about!" Leopold exclaims as he slams his sword into it's sheathe. "Let them come and face a true follower of the warrior-goddess Torma - The Light in the Darkness."

The holy warrior throws of the cloak and brings his shield around to a ready postion. "I will wait but if they come within ten yards of me they will taste Torma's divine might."

[sblock=OOC] I think I;m ready will do a stats menu soon but spells are below:

Orisons: 4+0 - Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance, Create Water 
1st lvl: 4+1 - Bless Water, Cure Light(d8+5), Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith d: Magic Weapon 
2nd lvl: 3+1 - Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, *OPEN SLOT* d: Spiritual Weapon  
3rd lvl: 2+1 - Searing Light, *OPEN SLOT* d: Magic Vestment [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 2, 2010)

Javi looks alarmed and his voice changes loosing the whine and sounding much younger, *

"This is the scenic route folks, pursuit is why we are taking it.  If you think taking on servants of Xarr within sight of the temple at the heart of his power is a good idea I'll be leaving you to it...  This takes us through the catacombs we should be able to loose them, or at least face them without drawing attention to ourselves.  Not to say they'll be our only problems down there, but still."*


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

"I'll cover the rear then," Leopold says his voice heavy with contempt for running but choosing the right battlefield is half the battle. Choose poorly and you have lost before the first arrow flys.

_


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm*

Ciperel nods and moves to descend as quickly as possible.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 3, 2010)

Lionel had kept very quiet so far, although judging from his stony-faced expression he was far from happy. "Fleeing from Evil ... Leopold, let me be the last to descend. I fear no disease and my honour demands that I go last." 

With these words Lionel readies himself, should the undead approach.


----------



## kinem (Nov 3, 2010)

Skendra follows Ciperel down into the darkness, having no desire to vie for the honor of being the first victim.

Once he reaches the bottom he casts _dancing lights_, creating four floating torches, to better see what they're getting into now.


----------



## jkason (Nov 3, 2010)

*OOC:*


Note Ciperel has an additional +2 vs. charm / compulsion effects


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 3, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> "I'll cover the rear then," Leopold says his voice heavy with contempt for running but choosing the right battlefield is half the battle. Choose poorly and you have lost before the first arrow flys.
> 
> _






Padreigh said:


> Lionel had kept very quiet so far, although judging from his stony-faced expression he was far from happy. "Fleeing from Evil ... Leopold, let me be the last to descend. I fear no disease and my honour demands that I go last."
> 
> With these words Lionel readies himself, should the undead approach.




With a nod to the pair who will guard the rear, Anaerion will start climbing down.  With a whistle to Neko, the leopard will jump on Anaerion's shoulders, and try to hang on tight while Anaerion will descend to the "scenic route"









*OOC:*


Leopards, from the bestiary, way 120 lbs, but are medium sized.  How much would they weight if small sized, like 80?


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 3, 2010)

Leopold nods in agreement knowing arguing will get him no where. He descends second to last and upon hitting the filthy sewer ground let's out a quiet oath and draws his sword.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 3, 2010)

But it is not a sewer the companions find themselves tumbling down into.  Instead they find themselves in a vast dark chamber, supported by dozens of pillars, filled with row after row of ceramic urns.  Many of the urns, perhaps most have been smashed covering the floor in a heavy layer of ash which softens what otherwise might have been a painful fall.

In the weak light filtering down from above you see Ciperel lying in the dust where he fell.  Even as others land the ash sweeps up and envelops the Oracle of Darwea covering his mouth, you hear the faintest strains of a lullaby as if from a great distance....

The the Oracle bursts into life and trashes sending flying away from him.  Ciperel finds himself in the dark chamber with the taste of ash in his mouth...


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 4, 2010)

Once Neko lost his grip on the backpack, Anaerion lost his grip as well.  Plummeting a few feet befmore landing in...ash?  At any rate, it prevented them from getting hurt, and Anaerion and Neko quickly got back up.

As the oracle woke up with a start, Anaerion looks looks at Ciperel with concern.  Anaerion asks "You ok..k..kay?"

However, the real problem was still above them, as Lionel as not yet started down yet.  With the rest of the party with him, Anaerion asks "What s.sshould we d..d..do?  Fight t..tthem here?"


Taking a quick look around, Anaerion tries to determine if this is a good fighting spot.


----------



## jkason (Nov 4, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

Ciperel spins about, morningstar at the ready, as if looking for an attack to launch at him. His feet lift several inches off the ground, as if repelled by the ash.

"We should not stay here," he says, voice raspy. He coughs again and spits out some ash. "Javi's right. It's just as dangerous down here. We need to leave before whatever I just ... we need to leave."


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 4, 2010)

As soon as the last member of the party is down, Lionel , after one last look around, climbs down and joins the rest at the bottom of the ladder, again readying his shield and sword.

"Where to now?", he enquires.


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2010)

"You look like you've seen a ghost, Ciperel."

Skendra looks at the urns ... and the ashes. _Oh._

He looks for exits, considering where to send his _dancing lights_.









*OOC:*


AF: Not sure what we were expecting today. If he would reasonably have his everburning torch in his backpack, he'll take it out now. I presume he wouldn't have his bedroll and trail rations along, but again that depends on what we were to expect, and whether or not we have any kind of base of operations in the area.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 5, 2010)

[sblock=Expectations]You were heading for a hidden temple so I think probably best to assume you have your gear with you.[/sblock]

In the wan light provided by the various light sources you can see Javi pointing north towards a narrow slit of deeper darkness some seventy feet distant.

*"This way, if we get in there the catacombs are a maze and we should be able to loose them..."*


----------



## kinem (Nov 5, 2010)

Skendra sends the _dancing lights_ towards where Javi pointed.

"Could be a defensible position. I'd rather fight at long range with my spells, but that doesn't mean I wouldn't rather fight than flee."


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 6, 2010)

Leopold waits for the others to start forward. He keeps an eye on the ladder they just descended, and the hole above them.

[sblock=Marching Order?]

Neko - bow at the ready
Lionel - sword and board
Skendra - controlling lightsource
Ciperel - ???
Leopold - rear guard [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 7, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

Ciperel limps along with the others. He mutters something as he moves, and the air above him momentarily flares with tiny points of light akin to a constellation. The lights spiral down, coalescing near the haft of his morningstar.









*OOC:*


Light lasts longer than the dancing variety, so figured this might save some actions later if we need it.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 7, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> Leopold waits for the others to start forward. He keeps an eye on the ladder they just descended, and the hole above them.
> 
> [sblock=Marching Order?]
> 
> ...



Taking up the head position, Anaerion starts quickly heading north, to where Javi pointed earlier.  Neko is strutting along right behind.  "Show us t..the way J..Javi"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 7, 2010)

The disfigured old beggar glances back one more time before hurrying forward, you reach the opening and your magical light reveals four stone tunnels beyond littered with scattered fragments of old dry bone.  Two are to the left and right of your current position, the other two are some five feet to the side of the opening and head straight forward.

[sblock=Clarification of Tunnel Placement]/////2-/////3-/////
1-------------4
////////-/////////

/ = Wall
- = Corridor[/sblock]

Even as you reach the opening you here the dull thuds as the Plague Walkers drop down into the ashen remains of the dead.  The creatures are some seventy feet distant.


----------



## kinem (Nov 9, 2010)

"Fight or flight?" Skendra tries to quickly get a sense of what the group will do.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 9, 2010)

*"I say we fight!"  *Leopold proclaims boldly everyone knowing the holy warrior well enough that he hates to hide or ambush a foe.

_


----------



## jkason (Nov 9, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*



HolyMan said:


> *"I say we fight!"  *Leopold proclaims boldly everyone knowing the holy warrior well enough that he hates to hide or ambush a foe.




Ciperel nods his readiness. "If we're lucky, the might of your god will substantially weaken them," the young man says. "If not, however, everyone try to keep them from touching you.

The oracle holds his hand up in the air, saying "Heavens shield me." Another miniature constellation spins out of the birthmark on his hand, then swirls about the young man, the pinpoints of light melting away into his form.









*OOC:*


Casting Protection from Evil on himself. +2 AC and saves vs. attacks or effects from evil creatures for the next 5 minutes and prevent touch attacks if these critters were summoned.





 

[sblock=resources]Spells cast / day:
2nd level: 1/5[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 9, 2010)

"Good enough for me."

Wasting no more time, and hoping to catch the undead before they can recover from the fall, Skendra casts a spell, and a _flaming sphere_ appears near the closest enemy. He tries to roll it into the creature.

[sblock=ooc]5 round duration; 3d6+3 fire; Reflex negates DC 19

spells used: 1/8 1st, 1/5 2nd[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 10, 2010)

HolyMan said:


> *"I say we fight!"  *Leopold proclaims boldly everyone knowing the holy warrior well enough that he hates to hide or ambush a foe.





"J..just Li..ke old t..times Leopold..." With a small smile at Leopold's proclamation, Anaerion turns and takes aim at the closet target.

[sblock=AF]Are these Plague Walkers considered Undead or Evil Outsiders?[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 10, 2010)

"Very well. Let us dispose of those creatures once and for all". Lionel takes his place next to Leopold, ready for battle.

[sblock=ooc] Had to change colour since Anaerion uses the same. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 10, 2010)

*OOC:*


Right roll Init please folks, you won't get a surprise round exactly since they were always going to be moving towards you, but their first round is going to be movement.  I'll have a map up shortly.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 10, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Map]Shows enemy positions after 1st round - which they spend moving forward on their init which will be rolled below.  You may take your actions for the 1st round, retaining those you gave above, please give me a square you want your PC to finish in and if you have not provided an image either post one in the IC or tell me the kinda thing you want.[/SBLOCK]

As you begin to act the Plague Walkers move forward briskly shrugging off their ragged robes to reveal rusted filth coated swords and shields.  Deep inside their eye sockets a malevolent green light flares, and their skulls are covered in cancerous tendrils of pulsing flesh!


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 10, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> [SBLOCK=Map]Shows enemy positions after 1st round - which they spend moving forward on their init which will be rolled below.  You may take your actions for the 1st round, retaining those you gave above, please give me a square you want your PC to finish in and if you have not provided an image either post one in the IC or tell me the kinda thing you want.[/SBLOCK]
> 
> As you begin to act the Plague Walkers move forward briskly shrugging off their ragged robes to reveal rusted filth coated swords and shields.  Deep inside their eye sockets a malevolent green light flares, and their skulls are covered in cancerous tendrils of pulsing flesh!




Taking careful aim at the first Plague walker, Anaerion lines up the shot, and fires.

Neko follows his master, and stays close, ready to attack anything that targets Anaerion

[sblock=Anaerion]
Standard: Deadly Aimed Shot (-2 to D20 + 4 DMG)
Move: Move to G1
Note:  Add +2 to attack and damage if Undead, +4 if Evil Outsider
Init Note: Favored Terrain Bonus: +2 Init.
[/sblock]

[sblock=Neko]
Standard: Ready attack
Move: Move to F1
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 10, 2010)

Leopold draws his blade and stands ready. The holy symbol on chest begins to glow as he prays softly.

[sblock=OOC] Would like to ready action Channel energy when the creatures are within 30'. If not able to that will be my first action round 1[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2010)

*OOC:*


Go ahead and keep Ciperel's stated action. I'll roll initiative after I post this. As for placement, are the dark gray sections walls? i.e. do the plague walkers have to all come through a single doorway to get to us?


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 10, 2010)

[SBLOCK=jkason]Yes the dark gray bits are walls, you have reached the entrance, so I'll allow you to place yourself anywhere within a couple of squares of the gap leading out of the larger room.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 10, 2010)

Aldern Foxglove said:


> [SBLOCK=jkason]Yes the dark gray bits are walls, you have reached the entrance, so I'll allow you to place yourself anywhere within a couple of squares of the gap leading out of the larger room.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Ah, I thought we were actually into the hallway. Good thing I asked. F3, then.


----------



## kinem (Nov 10, 2010)

ooc: Skendra's actions as posted above. Init = 14. The flaming sphere will end in the square with the plaguewalker at I7. Skendra will be in H1.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 11, 2010)

*Round 1*

With a yelp Javi ducks into the corridor peering out anxiously.

Anaerion takes careful aim and sends an arrow thumping into the central Plague Walker, shards of bone and diseased flesh fly, but the arrows sharp tip is clearly not ideal against his skeletal foe.

The Plague Walkers move forward briskly shrugging off their ragged robes  to reveal rusted filth coated swords and shields.  Deep inside their  eye sockets a malevolent green light flares, and their skulls are  covered in cancerous tendrils of pulsing flesh!

Ciperel holds his hand up in the air, saying "Heavens shield me."  Another miniature constellation spins out of the birthmark on his hand,  then swirls about the young man, the pinpoints of light melting away  into his form offering him _protection from evil_.

Skendra calls forth a _flaming sphere_ and sends it rolling into the central skeleton which screams as the flames sear at it.  The tendrils of flesh wither and blacken and bones splinter in the heat sending it tumbling to the floor into a motionless heap.

Lionel does something. [sblock=padreigh]Don't seem to have an action, though I do miss things with alarming regularity...[/sblock]

Leopold readies his weapon and calls upon the divine power of Torma to send forth a holy radiance that tears at the unholy fabric of the undead.  [sblock=HolyMan]Rolls please[/sblock]

[sblock=Init]

```
Anaerion          28
Plague Walkers    27
Ciperel           20
Skendra           14
Lionel             7
Leopold            2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 13, 2010)

[sblock=Aldern Foxglove] No, you didn't miss anything.  Lionel is waiting for something to get close enough. Until then he is happy to act as a "shield" for those who prefer fighting at range. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 13, 2010)

[sblock=Holyman]Note that Leopold would actually need to move to effect both remaining Plague Walkers, still need you to roll the 3d6 for damage - prefer to let players roll.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Anaerion is up!


----------



## kinem (Nov 13, 2010)

[sblock=Padreigh]I appreciate the protection, but just wanted to make sure you know, you can ready an action to attack if they come next to you. That way you'd attack before they do.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 14, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] NP I will roll next. And Leopold will just try and effect the closest one to him, then it's time to to take them out the old fashion way.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Edit] Smack!! thay's how it gets done. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 14, 2010)

The Plague Walker staggers for a moment, but seems to fend of the worst part of the damage and continues forward the green light of its eyes narrowing as they focus upon Leopold.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 14, 2010)

Seeing the Plague walker move closer to Leoplold, Anaerion shifts his attention that one.  

Drawing two arrows at the same time, he takes careful aim and fires them both in rapid succession.  

[sblock=Anaerion]
Full Round Attack: 2 attacks with Deadly Aim on C11 Plague Walker
As they are undead:
+9 / 1d8 + 6 per shot
[/sblock]

[sblock=Neko]
Standard: Ready Attack
[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 15, 2010)

kinem said:


> [sblock=Padreigh]I appreciate the protection, but just wanted to make sure you know, you can ready an action to attack if they come next to you. That way you'd attack before they do.[/sblock]




[sblock=OOC] And that is what I'll do.  [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 15, 2010)

Both of Anaerion's arrows strike home cracking bone and sending rotten flesh tumbling away into the dust, but again they are not as effective as they might be against a living foe.

With hisses both Plague Walker's advance one closing with Leopold and one with Ciperel.  Both lunge for their foes with their filthy blades!  Ciperel easily dodges a clumsy strike, but Leopold is skewered just across from his armpit and feels a unnatural warmth as the plague walker's contagion attempts to take hold of him.

[sblock=HolyMan]Fortitude save please.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 16, 2010)

[sblock=OOC] Sorry for the double post there don't know how that happened. Firt roll would have been the 19. [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 16, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

Ciperel frowns at the creature's attack, returning its agression with his morningstar.

((rolls to follow))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 16, 2010)

Leopold feels the unnatural warmth reseed as his body fights of the pestilence.

Ciperel's morningstar meets the Plague Walker's shield and rebounds harmlessly with a loud clang.

[sblock=Map]I am not going to update the map at this point as I'm using Pay as You go internet from a phone company with a limited bandwidth while I wait for our phone line to be switched from one company to another.

The Plague Walkers are at E4 and K4 respectively.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Nov 16, 2010)

Skendra, though encouraged that the first monster went down, watches nervously as the other undead approach and attack his companions.

He sends the flaming sphere toward the closer monster with a wave of his hand, then follows up with his most reliable spell, sending three darts of light into the plague-spreader.

[sblock=ooc]Move action to direct flaming sphere, sending it to the monster at K4. It can roll over barriers up to 4' high, so the urns shouldn't be a problem.

Standard action to cast _magic missile_. If by chance the sphere killed the one at K4, he'll attack the other one with the missiles.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 16, 2010)

The missiles of magical force shoot into the plague walker even as the _flaming sphere_ advances upon it.  The flame engulfs the Plague Walker despite its desperate effort to leap from its path and for a moment its struggling form is visible within the spongy substance of the sphere.  Then bones burst under the heat splintering and a still mess of broken bone tumbles to the floor.


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 17, 2010)

[sblock=ooc] Map is not displaying for me.  Anything in range for a standard melee attack? [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 17, 2010)

[sblock=padreigh]There's no map there, read the map sblock to see why.

The last Plague Walker is at E4 so you can move 15 feet and attack it if you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## Padreigh (Nov 17, 2010)

Lionel moves forward towards the vile undead, his shield held in front of him. At the last moment he lowers his guard a bit and swings his sword at the undead, yelling: "Back to the grave with thee, foul beast!" 




Aldern Foxglove said:


> [sblock=padreigh]There's no map there, read the map sblock to see why.
> 
> The last Plague Walker is at E4 so you can move 15 feet and attack it if you wish.[/sblock]




[sblock=ooc] So that even goes for the map you uploaded before? Botheration.  [/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 17, 2010)

Leopold takes a swing at the approaching creature. His sword cutting deep, and if this were a living creature it would be bleeding from navel to hip from the sharp slash. But it is a creature already dead and hardly flinches from the blow. 

Leopold just grins, finally a fight worthy of his skills.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 17, 2010)

Lionel's blade strikes the Plague Walker's rags but rebounds slashing through the cloth to reveal a rusty breastplate beneath.

Leopold's sword hits home sheering through the Plague Walker's ribcage and sending bones and discolored flesh scattering, though the swords sharp edge is clearly not the best tool against bone.  The skeletal creature sways unsteadily upon its feet, but despite the clearly extensive damage inflicted upon it it keeps its feet.  Leopold is close enough to see a fine mist of green-brown spores fly free from the shattered bones coating him in a fine layer of the things which begin to itch where they touch bare flesh.

[sblock=HolyMan]Fort save please.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 23, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Still one Plague Walker standing - if barely - folks, need a fort save from Holyman and an action from Anaerion before I have the Plague Walker act - if he gives the poor bugger a chance. [/sblock]

[sblock=Init]

```
Anaerion          28
Plague Walkers    27
Ciperel           20
Skendra           14
Lionel             7
Leopold            2
```
[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

OOC: NP roll coming up next.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 23, 2010)

With the plague walkers bearing down on them, Anaerion takes careful aim yet again, hoping to defeat it before it can hurt Leopold with those evil looking claws

[sblock=Actions]Really Depends on if I hit or not.
Full Round Action: Same Action as before, Rapid shot Deadly Aim, with PBS as well: 
+10 / 1d8 + 7 per shot
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 23, 2010)

Anaerion's arrows smash unerringly home exploding the Plague Water into shards of bone and detritus.

Leopold feels warmth wash over him and instantly feels some of his strength stolen away by the disease as his joints begin to ache and his skin reddens in seconds!

[sblock=HolyMan]Take 4 Strength damage, count as having a disease with instant onset, a heal check will tell you about the disease as normal, etc.[/sblock]

Seeing their foes dispatched Javi reaches beckons the group onwards.
*
"Right follow me, now I'll warn you we've not used this route before.  We are getting ready to abandon the city truth be told, and we just can't risk our regular routes - walls have eyes and all that.  We might need to disturb a few tombs, we're cutting through the crypts of the nobility that was..."*

Once you are ready to follow the old beggar leads you through a series of twist and turns occasionally consulting a grubby strip of parchment.  Soon the walls change from stone to tightly packed bone optimistically "cemented" together with what appears to be gritty sand and supported by thick but ancient wooden braces.  The crunch of brittle bone underfoot quickly becomes familiar.

After nearly fifteen minutes of this you arrive at a large chamber containing three statues positioned to either side of and between two grand carved doorways.

The statues depict a three men, one being devoured by a serpent, one being constricted by a serpent, and one slaying a serpent in mid strike.  All three men depicted resemble one another save for their ages - youngest to your left, oldest to your right - handsome with sharp regal features and dressed in nothing but loin clothes.

[sblock=Checks]You may roll any of Knowledge History, Knowledge Nobility, Knowledge Religion, or knowledge Local.  Let me know if you do not wish to share the info with the group, otherwise I'll put it up in an sblock.[/sblock]

Above each door in ornate script is carved a single word, *Strength* to the left, *Wisdom* to the right.

Javi gives you a worried look scratching at a tumor and scowling.  *"Ah, we just need to cut straight through here, but ah, its just blank on the map.  I'll follow your lead."
*


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 23, 2010)

"Good that we can stop for a moment, I need to pray to Torma and get rid this filth." he says finding a spot away from the doorways. 

He takes his sword out and puts it point down on the floor. Then taking to a knee he leans forward placing his head on the hilt and closes his eyes.

The others notice that Leopold's face has a calm expression about it. At least calmer than his normal frown or scowl that is.



[sblock=OOC]Ok if Leopold takes 15 minutes to prepare a Remove Disease from his open slot?  [/sblock][sblock=Spells]

Orisons: 4+0 - Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance, Create Water 
1st lvl: 4+1 - Bless Water, Cure Light(d8+5), Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith d: Magic Weapon 
2nd lvl: 3+1 - Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, *OPEN SLOT* d: Spiritual Weapon  
3rd lvl: 2+1 - Searing Light, *OPEN SLOT* d: Magic Vestment [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 24, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

Ciperel looks about the room, taking in the sight of the statues. He bites his lower lip a moment, and as often happens when he's distracted, his feet lift a few inches off the ground as he thinks.









*OOC:*


ETA: Ciperel will share whatever he gleans with the others


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 25, 2010)

Ciperel recalls that a serpent god named Shalath used to be a major deity within what is now Heth.  Shalath's followers were ruled over by snake men who acted as her priests.  Shalath's worship has largely disappeared in the last few centuries.


----------



## kinem (Nov 30, 2010)

"I hope you'll soon be healthy as ever" Skendra tells Leopold.

"I don't know anything about this snake stuff, but if this was a shrine to a snake god, maybe we should avoid the snake-slaying statue. Or maybe it was made by their enemies. The words might make more sense that way. Opposite, then."

He casts _detect magic_, looking for any lingering auras.


----------



## jackslate45 (Nov 30, 2010)

Anaerion looks at the statures with interest now, as though the thing was a giant puzzle.  He starts examining the statues carefully, looking for any clues that might be left there.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 30, 2010)

[sblock=Remove Disease]Assuming you choose to cast it now you need to give me a caster level check, you will still have the strength damage, but would be cured.[/sblock]

Skendra detect an array of auras, the strongest being of moderate strength, both upon the statues and coming from the rooms beyond.  It might be possible to discern more with some skillful spellcrafting.

[sblock=Spellcraft]5 different auras, three moderate, two faint.[/sblock]

Anaerion's perception fails to tell him anything of further note about the statues themselves, but he does notice that the various light sources do not seem to penetrate as far as they should through either portal, even keen elven vision sees no further than the ten feet of bare stone floor illuminated within each.


----------



## HolyMan (Nov 30, 2010)

Leopold continues to pray and a small halo of light appears around the man. He doesn't move as the magic of his great goddess washes him clean of the filth that infected him.

[sblock=OOC]Sounds right I just didn't want any after effects. Will have to wait to take lesser restoration on the next day.  [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]

*Status: Current Strength 14 (+2)*

Orisons: 4+0 - Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance, Create Water 
1st lvl: 4+1 - Bless Water, Cure Light(d8+5), Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith d: Magic Weapon 
2nd lvl: 3+1 - Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, *OPEN SLOT* d: Spiritual Weapon  
3rd lvl: 2+1 - Searing Light, *OPEN SLOT* d: Magic Vestment [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm*



Aldern Foxglove said:


> [sblock=Remove Disease]Assuming you choose to cast it now you need to give me a caster level check, you will still have the strength damage, but would be cured.[/sblock]
> 
> Skendra detect an array of auras, the strongest being of moderate strength, both upon the statues and coming from the rooms beyond.  It might be possible to discern more with some skillful spellcrafting.
> 
> ...




Ciperel frowns. His knowledge of the snake god isn't enough to tell him if Wisdom or Strength might be its favored attribute, but at least he can try to do something about the problematic torches. 

Holding his palm upward, he whispers until the birthmark opon it begins to glow. The glowing spiral rises, becoming a small vortex, then shoots forward into the mouth of the hallway on the left. If that serves to banish some of the darkness, he repeats the process with the other.









*OOC:*


Casting Light, which should counter a normal Darkness spell if that's what this is.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 30, 2010)

[sblock=Light]Not unless that Darkness spell was a cantrip or lower jkason. [/sblock]

Ciperel's cantrips clearly have no effect against the ancient magics in play.


----------



## kinem (Nov 30, 2010)

"There's a lot of magic on the statues and the rooms, but I lack the training to know what kind" Skendra says. "Sometime, maybe those of you who are learned in spellcraft can show me some of the tricks.

Leopold, when you're done, maybe you can tell more about the religious angle here.  Maybe we have to speak the right words as we enter - or else get zapped.

Javi, if there's any detour we can take, long or no, that might be better."


----------



## jkason (Nov 30, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

"The darkness is more than a simple cantrip," Ciperel notes, "Which means there's a more significant investment in concealing what's down those paths. Let me see if I can tell anything about those auras..." as he says the last, Ciperal rubs his eyes with his birthmarked hand. When he opens them, there's a faint glow upon them. He, too, studies the statues and what he can see of the hallway with his empowered vision.

((rolls to follow))


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Nov 30, 2010)

Ciperel studies the statues and notes an aura of faint divination upon the statues, its extends to the doorways to, and a stronger aura which he cannot quite place.

Peering into the gloom of the doorways he can make out three further auras, though only two appear to be within line of sight, one of these he distinguishes as illusion, the other he cannot make out.

Javi turns to Skendra frowning, *"Only other way involves going back up and we are sure its being watched.  We are in a bad position right now, and I won't risk my Brothers or the patients. You are here because you can handle yourselves, they are next to helpless."* He finishes with an apologetic shrug.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 2, 2010)

Anaerion looks at Leopold, and seeing him almost done, turns to the rest of the group.

"At any rat..te we need to hurry.  We don..t want to fight th..those things again."


----------



## jkason (Dec 2, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm*

"Given that the statues have some hint of divination on them, my best guess is that they gauge the stated attribute: those who are wise can pass one statues, those who are sufficiently strong can pass another.

"Frankly, I'm not sure I'm either, though I suppose I'm a bit stronger than I am prescient. Need to be dragging this leg along. Anyone up to testing the theory?"


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 15, 2010)

[sblock=OOC]Rolling Knowledge checks for Leopold.[/sblock]

Leopold frowns at the statues, "I think I remember this man, Ravran Ziere, he unified Heth and drove the Snakemen from it.  He was supposed to have been brona slave.  The Ziere's were wiped out in the revolution I believe."


----------



## kinem (Dec 16, 2010)

"Well, I guess someone just has to try entering a room. The one with him killing the snake is probably safer. We should probably say 'Wisdom" and 'Thanks be to Ziere' or some such nonsense as we enter, just in case there's a password that's easy to guess."

A troubled look comes over Skendra's face as another thought strikes him. _The guy hated snakes. How would his wards feel about one who bears dragon blood, however dilute?_


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm*

Ciperel takes a deep breath, rising a few inches off the ground again. "Nothing more to do then, I suppose." He heads toward the 'wisdom' passage...


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 17, 2010)

Anaerion waits to see if anything happens to Ciperel as he heads down the Wisdom hall.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 17, 2010)

Ciperel walks forward and disappears into the darkness...

[sblock=Ciperel]
The darkness parts before you and you find yourself in a large white silken pavilion.  Brown skinned Hethi sit around you, upon cushions, wearing nothing but gold jewelery and white linen kilts.  In the center of the pavilion is a shallow tray of sand filled with colored figures, obviously a crude battle map.  It shows forces to the north, east, and west of your own all of equal size and a circle to the south east with the name Gahreen written in it.

"The Serpents approach us on three sides my lord, we must flee."  An aging, but still fit, man says firmly.

"My Lord if we abandon our position Gahreen will fall, ten thousand citizens my Lord, they will be slaughtered to a man.  We must stand."  A younger man interjects leaning forward towards you in earnest.

"They outnumber us two to one, how can we hope to win, better that ten thousand should die and the fight go on that they and their descendants live under the whims of those vile creatures."  The first snaps back.

"What do we do my Lord?"

Then a smokey ethereal figure rises from the center of the battle map, the man from the statues.

"So you would seek my blessing to lead our family young Ziere?  Choosing wisdom might proclaim a keen mind, or a faint heart.  You face my dilemma how will you choose, and how will you abide the consequences.  Show your worth and earn the prize you seek or my censure."  The ghostly figure of Ravran Ziere intones solemnly.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 17, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm*

[sblock=Behind the veil]







*OOC:*


ugh. I'm horrible with both tactics and 'unwinnable' scenarios... 

Okay, I'm going to make an assumption or two which may just get me into trouble, but I'd rather assume too much and let everyone else get back to playing than have too many rounds of question and answer while everyone has to twiddle their thumbs.







"One thousand is a frightening sum for men, but a handful of sand to the stars and the ages," Ciperel says within whatever new vision he's entered. 

"That said, Gahreen lies next to our path of retreat, and there's no reason those men and women shouldn't have the same choice we do: flee or fight. Send our fastest runners to the city with word of our retreat. Tell them the city's as good as fallen, but some of its people may yet live. Those who wish to join us must meet us here--" he points to a spot where the line of retreat would bring the army closest to the city. "They must know they _will_ be pressed to service, but they will be fighting for their freedom should we succeed in our bid to retreat. Those who wish to flee on their own are welcome to, as well, though they should know they can count on no aid from a single man in our service. They will likely serve to distract some portion of the eastern forces, but that's a choice they will have made for themselves."

He looks up to the spectre then, uncertain of his choice but resigned to having made it.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 18, 2010)

[sblock=Ciperel]
The ghostly figure nods as the scene around you begins to fade away to blackness,

"The curse of a leader is often to know the consequences of their choices, it is the mark of a man to live with them and forge his own path to victory."

Darkness.....





Then light begins to pierce the inky blackness, the wan gray light of dusk and all around you screams of pure terror.  You stand amidst a small knot of lightly armed warriors watching as the force of cavalry defending the woman and children break and begin fleeing in terror before a massive serpent that must be twenty five feet long!  The creature is accompanied by a small force of snakemen with a larger force of enemy cultists only minutes behind this swifter strike force.

"My Lord we must abandon the refugees to their fates, we cannot risk you now victory is within our grasp!"  The hard faced man from before says from your side, he is covered in gore and a broken arrow juts from his shoulder.

"My lord we cannot abandon them, if we can but slay the serpent the cavalry will surely rally to you!"  The other man who spoke in the pavilion says.  "We can take the serpent men my lord, but only a true hero could hope to face that beast..."

The ghostly figure of Ravran Ziere rises from the ground before you looking solemn, "Know that the consequences of your actions will be real.  The Serpent is no illusion, and hundreds of people from the city above will perish should you choose to safeguard your self.  Choose."[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 18, 2010)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

[sblock=Sorry, guys! Trying to get through this quickly...]Ciperel glances to the shade, then quietly looks down at his own hands....









*OOC:*


Okay, it might seem like metagaming, but it's Ciperel metagaming, not me: he's trying to determine what age this illusion body is. If it's the right age to fit the statue of the man slaying the serpent, he'll press his attack. If it isn't, he'll retreat. 

On a sort of related note, since the shade said 'this is real,' if Ciperel discovers he's actually *himself*, He'll throw a hypnotic pattern at the serpent. Remember that his oracle feature makes the serpent an effective 5HD fewer for purposes of determining effects





[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 18, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Ciperel]He still looks like himself and does not feel his abilities in anyway inhibited, etc.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 20, 2010)

[SBLOCK=Ciperel]







Aldern Foxglove said:


> He still looks like himself and does not feel his abilities in anyway inhibited, etc.




Then as above: Hypnotic Pattern on the serpant. (may catch others nearby, but centered on the nasty critter.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 20, 2010)

Those in the hall way suddenly see a ghostly figure step from the darkness, he is nearly identical to the eldest statue - Ravran Ziere.

"If you would risk your lives for your Master you may go to his aide, inspiring loyalty is as much a part of leadership as courage, valor, or wisdom.  Step forward if this man is worthy else let him succeed or fail alone.  He shall never know you were offered a choice if you choose to stay your hands."  The ghostly figure intones, "If you would come to his aide step into the darkness."

[sblock=Ciperel]
The spell has no effect upon the great snake, which does not appear to even notice the whirling colors.[/sblock]









*OOC:*


Roll Initiative please - any who step into the darkness and Ciperel.  Hypnotic pattern effectively occurs in a surprise round.   I'm not entirely comfortable NPCing half the party and HolyMan is supposed to be back on Tuesday - not sure when Padreigh is due back - so things will probably remain slow at least until HM returns.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

_*Screech*_

The sound of Leopold drawing his sword echoes through the halls. The holy warrior immediately steps forward disappearing into the darkness.

OOC: Let's roll then.


----------



## kinem (Dec 21, 2010)

"We serve no master" Skendra says "but if our friend who went in needs help, we'll help."

He draws his morningstar as he follows into the darkness.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

The ghostly figure gives no sign of having heard your words.

As you step forward the darkness brightens painfully to a desert sun.  Behind you screams of terror from women and children pierce the air, to the fore you see Ciperel standing before an enormous serpent, while some hundred feet off to either side lightly armored Hethi battle with Serpentmen.

[sblock=Map]Won't be up for a few hours.  Ciperel is 30 feet from a large sized snake, the others are 60 feet from the snake.  There are no significant obstacles.[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

Lionel steps forward tightening his grip on his sword and following his comrades.


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 21, 2010)

Anaerion hustles into the darkness, with Neko following behind.  Beholding the great serpent, Anaerion takes aim.

Moving into a better position, Anaerion walks to the right of the group, and ends up about 15' to the right of the party, and 30' from the serpent.  As he moves, Anaerion's right hand covers his right eye. Pulling it away reveals that the pupil has dilated into a hawk's.  Taking aim again, he waits to have a better shot.

[sblock=Actions]
Standard: Aspect of the Falcon.  +1 competence bonus, crit on 19-20/x3
Move: Move to within 40', but not adjacent to any ally
[/sblock]


[sblock=Combat]
HP: 52
AC: 19 / T: 14 /  FF: 15 / CMD: 22
Fort: +6 / Ref: +10 / Will: +4
MWK Longbow: +12 1d8 + 2 19-20/x3 (AofF)
Rapid Shot: +10 1d8 + 2 x2 19-20/x3 (AofF)
Deadly Aim: +10 1d8 + 6 19-20/x3 (AofF)
RS/DA: +8 1d8+6 x2 19-20/x3 (AofF)

Spells:
1: Aspect of the Falcon, Resist Energy
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=Anaerion]Can you give me a grid reference jackslate I'm having trouble figuring one out, you have a 30ft. move right?[/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=af]d12[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=???] How did Markas get in there he is only 1st lvl  

*RUN! MARKAS GET OUT OF THERE!* [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Dec 21, 2010)

[sblock=Whoops]But think of the XP! LOL[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Dec 21, 2010)

((placeholder))


----------



## kinem (Dec 22, 2010)

_This can't be real, can it? But if it's a test of courage, we must be meant to fight the snake. Maybe it was summoned._

The distance from the beast suits Skendra well enough, so he conjures a flaming sphere, attempting to roast the large animal.


----------



## HolyMan (Dec 25, 2010)

*Whose up?*

Leopold prays for aid in this battle. And is pray is answered in the form of a transparent longsword of yellow light that strikes out at the serpent.

Leopold moves up beside Ciperel ready to join the magical blade in battle.

[sblock=Actions]Cast Spiritual Weapon and then move to I-10  [/sblock]

[sblock=Spells]

*Status: Current Strength 14 (+2)*

Orisons: 4+0 - Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance, Create Water 
1st lvl: 4+1 - Bless Water, Cure Light(d8+5), Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith d: Magic Weapon 
2nd lvl: 3+1 - Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, *OPEN SLOT* d: Spiritual Weapon  
3rd lvl: 2+1 - Searing Light, *OPEN SLOT* d: Magic Vestment [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

*OOC:*


Ciperel is up!
Need an attack roll for Leopold's Spiritual Weapon - and damage if applicable.







[sblock=OOC]I'll try to get things moving here, but I'll give jkason a while to put in an action.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 5, 2011)

The glowing yellow blade strikes out but the serpent is fast, and it's swing misses. It continues to hover there ready to strike out again. 

[sblock=Spells]

*Status: Current Strength 14 (+2)*

Orisons: 4+0 - Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance, Create Water 
1st lvl: 4+1 - Bless Water, Cure Light(d8+5), Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith d: Magic Weapon 
2nd lvl: 3+1 - Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, *OPEN SLOT* d: Spiritual Weapon  
3rd lvl: 2+1 - Searing Light, *OPEN SLOT* d: Magic Vestment [/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 5, 2011)

*Ciperel der Prad'm*

"Good idea, Leopold," the oracle says, smiling as his companions appear in this dream-scene. He holds his birthmarked palm up and calls, "a falling star falls with the force of a thousand hammers. If I might borrow but one of those thousand?"

As before, a miniature constellation spins up off of Ciperel's palm, its form quickly filling into the easily-identified shape of a warhammer. The starlight hammer streaks forward at the snake. 









*OOC:*


Casting Spiritual Weapon, as well. Ciperel's alignment makes his a warhammer.







[sblock=resources used] 2nd level spells used / per day: 2/5[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

Neither spiritual weapon manages to connect, Lionel hurries forward and places himself between Ciperel and the serpent.  Skendra calls forth a flaming sphere which rolls onto the snake, but hardly seems to do anything to the beast which ignores the flames.

The great snake rears and charges forward to strike at Lionel!  But it simply clangs against the paladin's armor, the clash sounding like the serpent is hard as stone!









*OOC:*


Anaerion is up!
Followed by Ciperel.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 5, 2011)

Anaerion thinks for a quick second, and decides that more arrows will work for now.

Pulling both arrows out at the same time, Anaerion fires both in rapid succession.  

[sblock=Actions]
Rapid Shot, 2 attacks at +10 dealing 1d8 + 2

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 5, 2011)

Anaerion's arrows strike true, but one both bounce of with sharp cracks, only one sending an odd small spray of gray chips from the creatures scales which does not seem to phase the beast in the least.









*OOC:*


Ciperel is up!
Followed by Leopold.


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2011)

Ciperel seems at first overwhemled at the proof that this snake is no creature of flesh and blood, but a construct. He finally shakes off his fear, however, and coaxes his spiritual construct to take another swing.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

The spiritual weapon hits home sheering off a chunk of stone which crashes to the floor, the weapon made of pure force seeming to ignore the stones hardness.









*OOC:*


It does not take any actions from Ciperel for the Spiritual Weapon to attack after its cast - a move to redirect but that's unnecessary here.  So Ciperel still has his full action to go.


----------



## jkason (Jan 12, 2011)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*









*OOC:*


This is what comes of my dabbling in 4e. Very few powers attack on their own, and I'd gotten it into my head spiritual weapon would, as well. Since His mundane weapons aren't especially likely to hurt the thing, let's try this...







As the force weapon takes its toll, Ciperel holds his birthmarked hand above his head. "Stars guide our hands!" he calls out. Scatters of starlight spiral up from the mark, spreading out to alight on his allies, noticeably avoiding the enemy.









*OOC:*


Casting Bless







[sblock=resources used] 1st level spells used / per day: 1/8
2nd level spells used / per day: 2/5
Spiritual Weapon rounds: 2 [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

*OOC:*


Leopold is up!
Followed by Lionel.


----------



## kinem (Jan 12, 2011)

Seeing that his fire spell was useless against what seems to be a stone construct, Skendra tries his magic missiles. _I don't know if this will work either, but if not, I don't have much else to try._

He attempts to see through the illusions; perhaps if he could, he'd have a better idea of what to do.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 12, 2011)

"It's some sort of statue cloaked in magic!" Leopold yells above th ecrash of the stone beasts attacks. "Lionel spread out! Get around it with me!" he directs moving towards the beast flanks as the yellow blade of magic strikes out.

Raising his sword high he brings it down and slices into the thick hard side of the serpent.

EDIT: 5' step to H9


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Leopold move round and smashes his weapon against the stone, but finds it too hard to damage.  His spiritual weapon sends more stone chips flying.

Lionel steps forward moving towards a flank with Leopold and slings his shield taking his bastard sword in both hands and swinging it at the serpent statue.  But the paladin to is unsuccessful at overcoming the hardness of the stone.

Skendra's magic missiles slam home, sending puffs of dust and chips flying.   But despite the mounting damage the illusion upon the statue holds.

The serpent lunges for Ciperel its great stone bulk moving with surprising speed.  But the oracle's defenses are sufficient to just avoid the statue his armor clanging loudly as it deflects the force of the blow.









*OOC:*


Anaerion is up!
Followed by Ciperel.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 12, 2011)

Anaerion takes a small step foward, making sure he can get his aim better.  He then pulls two arrows out of his bag, and fires both at this nightmarish creature.  

[sblock=Actions]

With Bless and PBS:

Deadly Aimed Rapid Shot, 2 attacks at +10 dealing 1d8 + 7
Crit on 19-20/x3

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 12, 2011)

Anaerion's arrows hit home thumping into the stone and sending shards flying.









*OOC:*


Ciperel is up!
Followed by Leopold.


----------



## jkason (Jan 13, 2011)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

Realizing his morningstar isn't likely to be effective, Ciperel lets his summoned force weapon attack as he does his best to get some distance between himself and the construct.









*OOC:*


Withdraw action. Double move straight back to J18. I expect the snake has reach and thus he'll still draw an AoO, but 1 is better than 2. 







[sblock=resources used] 1st level spells used / per day: 1/8
2nd level spells used / per day: 2/5
Spiritual Weapon rounds: 3 [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 13, 2011)

The serpent fails to take advantage of Ciperel's withdrawl, but his spiritual weapon fails to hit home.









*OOC:*


Leopold is up!
Followed by Lionel.


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2011)

The magical blade continues to slash slivers from the disguised rock as Leopold hacks to no avail. 

_"I'm not strong enough?"_ he wonders to himself. _"By Torma I shall not be defeated."_ he thinks as he sees the serpent lash out at Ciperel and he quickly cast a spell while it is distracted.

_{{ Bel'ithn drakka, Duiloth fana!}} _he shouts the words to bring Torma's divine strength into his own body. 

[sblock=Actions] Let spiritual weapon attack, and since I hope it only has one AoO Leopold will cast Bull's Strength. If not well uh-oh![/sblock]
[sblock=Spells]

*Status: Current Strength 18 (+4)*

Orisons: 4+0 - Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance, Create Water 
1st lvl: 4+1 - Bless Water, Cure Light(d8+5), Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith d: Magic Weapon 
2nd lvl: 3+1 - Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, *OPEN SLOT* d: Spiritual Weapon  
3rd lvl: 2+1 - Searing Light, *OPEN SLOT* d: Magic Vestment [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

As Leopold casts his spell the serpent statue lashes out taking advantage of his distraction, but it fails to strike the chanting cleric.

Trying to draw the constructs ire to himself Lionel swings two handed again hacking off a fist sized chunk of stone as his blade sends up sparks..

[sblock=HM]To clarify it failed to take advantage because Ciperel did not provoke - its large long to use the old 3.0 term and thus does not have reach.  So you might wish to cast defensively or step back.[/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Jan 14, 2011)

Skendra casts another magic missile spell, hoping the group can wear down the construct soon.

[sblock=spells cast]4/8 1st, 2/5 2nd[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 14, 2011)

OOC: Go ahead then and roll the attack if it misses the spell goes off, if not roll a concentration check for me 1d20+8. thanks.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 14, 2011)

Skendra's magic missiles send more stone chips and dust flying, and the battered serpent swings its bulk at Lionel.  But the clumsy stone beast's foes continue to elude it.









*OOC:*


Anaerion is up!
Followed by Ciperel.


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 16, 2011)

Anaerion decides to use the "good arrows", now that this thing is not down yet.  Pulling two Cold Iron Arrows out of his quiver, he lines up both shots and fires.
[sblock=Actions]
 Using Cold iron Arrows
With Bless and PBS:

Deadly Aimed Rapid Shot, 2 attacks at +10 dealing 1d8 + 7
Crit on 19-20/x3

[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 16, 2011)

Anaerion's arrows impact and send the serpents head crashing from its shoulders shattering the illusion to reveal a great stone serpent covered in a lattice work of cracks and fractures.  But despite its terrible condition the construct still moves - albeit more erratically than before.









*OOC:*


Ciperel is up!


----------



## jkason (Jan 17, 2011)

*Ciperel der Prad'm*

As the divine warhammer takes another swing, Ciperel uses his careful eye to fire a crossbow bolt from his enchanted weapon, hoping to strike true.









*OOC:*


Spiritual weapon attacks again, Ciperel attacks with +1 crossbow. Precise shot feat means he doesn't need to take penalties for firing into melee. 







[sblock=resources used] 1st level spells used / per day: 1/8
2nd level spells used / per day: 2/5
Spiritual Weapon rounds: 4/5
Crossbow bolts: 1/20  [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 17, 2011)

The spiritual weapon strikes and smashes the remains of the statue into so much gravel!  All about you the illusions fade away and you find yourselves in a musty chamber filled with a single great marble sarcophagus.  The marble tomb is vertical and you see a familiar likeness carved into the stone.

As the group watches the lips of the statue begin to move,

"Well done young heir of Zeire.  You have the loyalty of your followers, and the courage of your convictions.  You have my blessing and a reward to aide you in guiding our family through to power and victory.  Go forward and prove yourself to the world."  The voice of Ravran Zeire rings out.

A low rumble announces a segment of the wall rising to reveal a doorway and on either side of it an ornate brass chest engraved with beautiful spiralling patterns.  Each chest is some five feet long.  The chest appear to have no locks and open easily to reveal a glittering falchion - with a snakeskin pommel and a brass serpent depicted on either side of the blade - and a black breastplate that glistens with a rich oily sheen..









*OOC:*


Victory!
550 XP each.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 18, 2011)

*OOC:*


Updated.


----------



## jkason (Jan 19, 2011)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle (heavens)*



Aldern Foxglove said:


> Each chest is some five feet long.  The chest appear to have no locks and open easily to reveal a glittering falchion - with a snakeskin pommel and a brass serpent depicted on either side of the blade - and a black breastplate that glistens with a rich oily sheen.




"Can't seem to convince him I'm not an heir, so clearly it's a message rather than a truly sentient spell," Ciperel posits. "I've no real idea how to weild the falchion, though I'm sure it might be of use to one of you folk, but let's see if we can't make sure we know what we're getting first..."

He mutters something under his breath while rubbing his birthmarked palm over each of his eyes. When he opens them, they sparkle as if covered in diamond dust. The oracle looks closely at each of the items in the chest, cocking his head to one side, considering, then turning his attention to the other.









*OOC:*


Casting Detect Magic. Unless the falchion's heavily enchanted, I think he made his spellcraft to identify its properties. Not as sure on the breastplate...


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 19, 2011)

[sblock=Falchion]+1 Reptilian Humanoid Bane that grants its owner a +2 competence bonus to saves versus poison.[/sblock]


----------



## jkason (Jan 19, 2011)

*Ciperel der Prad'm*



Aldern Foxglove said:


> [sblock=Scimitar]+1 Reptilian Humanoid Bane that grants its owner a +2 competence bonus to saves versus poison.[/sblock]












*OOC:*


Is it a scimitar, or a falchion? Ciperel's not proficient with either, but figured it might matter to whomever is proficient with martial weapons







"I can't get a proper read on the breastplate. If anyone else has the sight, you're welcome to try. The blade looks to be designed for this dynasty's fight with snakes. Its enchantment strikes hardest against humanoid reptiles, and it grants some protection from poisons."


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 19, 2011)

"So this was a test to find an heir worthy enough to wield the blades against the families enemies?" Leopold asks. He finds that he approves of such things as he believes only those truly worthy should be rewarded in battle.


----------



## kinem (Jan 26, 2011)

While pleased that the group is unharmed and seems to have stumbled onto some loot, it doesn't look like anything he can use, so Skendra goes to the new doorway and checks to see if the way forward looks clear.

If it does he'll say "Good. Let's go."


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

Beyond is a large vault filled with carved stone tombs, a large number of which are unfilled and blanked.  Inscriptions and the commonality of features amongst the likenesses depicted on the occupied tombs make it clear this must have been the Zeire family vault.

At this point Javi enters nervously and peers through beside Skendra, *"This should be the last stretch before we get to the tunnlels I know, then we should be virtually home clear."*


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 26, 2011)

With a nod to the rest of the party, and a whistle to bring the scared Neko back from the corner he was hiding under, Anaerion also looks around to see if anything was out of place.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Jan 26, 2011)

Dust covers the floor and it does not seem to have been disturbed in decades, nothing seems out of place to Anaerion's eagle eye.


----------



## jkason (Jan 28, 2011)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

As no one seems intent on claiming the equipment for immediate use, Ciperel gathers it up. "We've earned it, at least according to the magics of the test. Might be worth something even if we don't use it."

When Javi mentions 'home free,' Ciperel sighs. "Good. So far, this safe road's been anything but. I say we make haste."


----------



## jackslate45 (Jan 30, 2011)

"I agree" Anaerion says.  He will quickly walk down the hall if no one wants to lead...


----------



## HolyMan (Jan 31, 2011)

Leopold will take is spot near the rear once more, and follow.


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 1, 2011)

The group move through the musty darkness, their light s seeming small in the great chambers.  They move from the ancestral hall to a number of sectioned halls which appear to be the tombs of favored followers, simple caskets with small bronze panels etched with what must be pictures of their occupants deeds.

*Eventually they approach a sealed door which Javi approaches with relief.  "Know where we are now.  Least ways the other side of this door." *He lifts aside a dessicated wooden beam sealing the door closed and the door opens revealing more of the tumbled down bone lined tunnels beyond.

Another ten minutes of walking and Javi reaches for a skull in the wall.  There is a creak and suddenly the faint smell of ancient bones is replaced by the visceral stench of new death - though it cannot be that new.

Javi drops to his knees and beyond him the group see what looks like a hospital. But most of the beds are filled with corpses, that have been rended limb from limb. There are two other entrances visible one of which has been blocked by a strange stone, grey and smooth, but not quite flat.  There are strange bloody marks upon the stone.

From the other entrance comes a crash, and a wet tearing sound followed by a low growling.


----------



## jkason (Feb 1, 2011)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

Ciperel blanches at the sight, but instantly scans the room for any survivors as he pulls out his crossbow. 









*OOC:*


Not sure if I need a perception check on this one, but I'll go ahead and roll after posting. Planning to use Stabilize if anyone managed to make it out of the carnage with a pulse.







[sblock=resources used] 1st level spells used / per day: 1/8
2nd level spells used / per day: 2/5
Crossbow bolts: 1/20  [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 1, 2011)

Not all the beds are occupied, or at least filled, the ones nearest the stone sealed door are far cleaner and mostly empty.  There a re also a couple of corpses which at a seconds glance appear to have been wearing loose white robes - they are now considerably looser and no longer white.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 1, 2011)

Anaerion will tell Javi to stay put, then also take a look around.  He is looking to see if there is any other movement in the room. Otherwise he will quietly walk up to the other entrance.


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 1, 2011)

During the long walk Leopold's spell wears off and the cleric sags a little before readjusting to his weakened state. 

The hospital makes his stomach turn but at the noise and growl he comes to his senses and readies himself for battle. 

[sblock=Actions] Ready action attack if attacked. [/sblock]
[sblock=Status]
HP:52/52
AC:24 T:10 FF:24
Speed: 20'
Fort: +6
Reflex: +1
Will: +8
CMB: +7
CMD: 17

*Current Strength 14 (+2)*

Orisons: 4+0 - Detect Poison, Purify Food and Drink, Resistance, Create Water 
1st lvl: 4+1 - Bless Water, Cure Light(d8+5), Protection from Evil, Shield of Faith d: Magic Weapon 
2nd lvl: 3+1 - Bull's Strength, Remove Paralysis, *OPEN SLOT* d: Spiritual Weapon  
3rd lvl: 2+1 - Searing Light, *OPEN SLOT* d: Magic Vestment [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

Anaerion sees that the next room is filled with the corpses of women.  Several seem to have been torn apart from the inside...  And across the room in shadows are two great scaly beasts covered in gore and slime and bizarre gnarled growths.  The things have their backs to him and are feeding upon corpses with wet squelches and groans of bestial enjoyment.  Evidently they are not aware of the elf.


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 2, 2011)

Anaerion will silently signal his companions the number of beasts, and for them to come foward quietly.  He will then ready his arrows in case he needs to shoot them.  He silently wonders if he has seen them before

[sblock=AFg]
Nature or Dungeonerring rolls for these things?  If they are evil outsiders, I can also roll for them.  

EDIT: Also, readied action for a Deadly Aimed shot to one of the creatures.  Are they within 30' for PBS?
[/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

The creatures are about sixty feet away and look like some sort of aberrations of nature.


----------



## jkason (Feb 2, 2011)

*Ciperel der Prad'm*

Ciperel moves to join his elven companion, crossbow at the ready.


----------



## kinem (Feb 2, 2011)

Skendra fights a sickening feeling as the carnage in what was once the hospital becomes apparent. _What could have done this?_ He tries to put aside as well both the fear and the blind rage that are quickly building inside him. He draws his morningstar, and forces himself to focus on the words and gestures he'll need for his spells.

Following Anaerion, he sees the beasts, and prepares to cast a spell when the party's ready.

ooc: Ready action to cast flaming sphere when hostilities break out


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 2, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Leopold has rear guard just let me know when/if he sees anything. [/sblock]


----------



## Aldern Foxglove (Feb 2, 2011)

The beasts continue to gorge themselves, with horrible slurping sounds and appear to be growing before your eyes with every mouthful!

[sblock=OOC]Please give me the square you wish to begin in, essentially you are getting a surprise round so set up as you wish.[/sblock]


----------



## HolyMan (Feb 5, 2011)

[sblock=OOC] Leopold is in the back so once everyone else is set he will bring up the rear. [/sblock]


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 5, 2011)

OCC: Anaerion is at E8, ready to retreat once they get closer


----------



## jkason (Feb 6, 2011)

*Ciperel der Prad'm, human oracle*

"Heavens help us," he whispers, and almost unbidden the birthmark on his palm glows. He looks down, nodding, and with a flinging gesture, a glittering dust scatters over his companions. 

[sblock=OOC]Casting Bless. Let's put Ciperel in B6[/sblock]

[sblock=resources used]1st level spells used / per day: 2/8
2nd level spells used / per day: 2/5
Crossbow bolts: 1/20 [/sblock]


----------



## kinem (Feb 8, 2011)

ooc: B8 for Skendra


----------



## jackslate45 (Feb 21, 2011)

Afg: who are we waiting on?


----------

